# Bumblefoot



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

I think my blue cochin pullet has bumblefoot!! I got her from a friend that was going to send her to market because she wasnt show quality and I think she is beautiful! I need to have the hubby stop on his way home for medical stuff.... It has about a 1/4" scab on her middle pad (foot) and it is enlarged however not too swollen and hard yet.... Do I soak, remove scab, lance clean out and antibotics? suggestions!!!!! Thanks oodles psss first time I ever ran into this! I was teaching the kids how to give the chickens a health check and to my dismay, there it was!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Sally. Sorry I wasn't here yesterday. My experience with bumble foot is that it is external and internal. If you could offer flax seed into her diet your battle is half won. Omega fatty acids (3, 6, 9) will boost her immune system and help heal the lesion. If its not very far along, you could try a course of antibiotics. I'm not sure what you have on hand. Also need to make sure she has some wide perches and more heavily bedded areas to take the pressure off her foot. I would not open it up unless you feel a fluid pocket. That will often just make it more difficult to cure/treat in the long run. Bandages can also be scary unless you are very vigilant and changing them at least daily. I've seen too many necrotic feet and wounds just getting worse because someone put a bandage on it.


----------

